
Ask HN: How do you manage mentally context-switching between technologies? - miqkt
For those of you who need to regularly switch between programming languages, libraries, tooling and anything else used in software development for work, I&#x27;m curious to hear about any practical measures you take to stay afloat and be productive. I&#x27;ve given mind-mapping and flash cards a whirl, but I&#x27;ve found personally that neither have been sustainable in the long-run.<p>One of my motivating reasons for asking this question is because (as a generalist) I feel like imposter syndrome is starting to get the better of me.
======
hos234
Focus on the task not the tools (unless you are building a
tool/language/library). Whatever you are trying to build is always going to
involve a very small fraction, of all the capabilities every
language/library/tool provides. So focus on the capabilities you need. Don't
fill your head with stuff that you don't use.

